# Nervous.....



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well today started out as a pretty good day. I had three drain calls and my Master had two. One of his canceled until tomorrow, the other one canceled till next week, so all my Master did was drive me around in his truck for my jobs. We got back to the shop, loaded my machines on my truck and took off.

Half way home all of a sudden I lost power! Engine is running fine, but I had to floor it to get moving after a stop sign. I got it home and looked around, no leaks (outside of what you’d expect for a ‘97). I checked the trans fluid, not running, and only saw a drop on the end....

So I’m hoping it just low for some reason. Need to run out later for a few things. Transmission fluid is top priority.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Could be simple as a bad alternator that's going bad, did the light dim? Is there a volt meter reading 14 volts in the dash?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Well today started out as a pretty good day. I had three drain calls and my Master had two. One of his canceled until tomorrow, the other one canceled till next week, so all my Master did was drive me around in his truck for my jobs. We got back to the shop, loaded my machines on my truck and took off.
> 
> Half way home all of a sudden I lost power! Engine is running fine, but I had to floor it to get moving after a stop sign. I got it home and looked around, no leaks (outside of what you’d expect for a ‘97). I checked the trans fluid, not running, and only saw a drop on the end....
> 
> So I’m hoping it just low for some reason. Need to run out later for a few things. Transmission fluid is top priority.





Unfortunately with tranny fluid by the time it affects the torque converter you've already gotten a bunch of wear damage from stuff not being lubricated. Ask me how I know twice over  If the leak isn't big enough that it was obvious than you've probably been doing damage for a while.




Survey says; SELL IT.








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I got back from the store, started it up and the level was low, but not below low. So I added half a qt, shifted F to R for a few minutes. Tried to check the level again, but there was too much fluid in the tube to tell. Took it around the block and it drove normal.

Vacuum line maybe? Once it heats up it acts up? Wouldn’t surprise me for a 23yo truck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats a tuffy to figure out not being able to see with your own eyes...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Could be simple as a bad alternator that's going bad, did the light dim? Is there a volt meter reading 14 volts in the dash?


I didn’t have my lights on so no dash lights. As soon as it started acting up I turned the radio off, so not sure.

No idiot lights came on, all gauges were normal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I got back from the store, started it up and the level was low, but not below low. So I added half a qt, shifted F to R for a few minutes. Tried to check the level again, but there was too much fluid in the tube to tell. Took it around the block and it drove normal.
> 
> Vacuum line maybe? Once it heats up it acts up? Wouldn’t surprise me for a 23yo truck.


Lot's of things can be a culprit so start with easy stuff like clean the Mass Air Flow sensor, that can cause the truck to have a stalling effect. You may even have to replace it. It happened on my GF's car and my old work van, I cleaned it and helped and soon it started to act up again, the truck would just stall on start up. I replaced it and the truck was fine again.

What about the ground of the battery, clean and tighten.

Vaccuum : use propane on all the lines while the engine is running and if the engine revs you found a leak.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats a tuffy to figure out not being able to see with your own eyes...





I think you meant hear it with your own eyes. If seeing is believing than with vehicles hearing is knowing. 



Ever met a guy who could tell you what's wrong by listening to the sound and counting beats per minute?








.





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I think you meant hear it with your own eyes. If seeing is believing than with vehicles hearing is knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I assumed if one was there seeing it with their own eyes..their ears would be along for the ride so you can hear what may also be wrong..yes you are correct..hearing is as important as seeing whats wrong...
Im not a big fan of doctors, they call it the practice of medicine because they dont really know, so they are always practicing to see or hear what happens when they give you some drugs with wild side effects that most likely will kill you worse than the issue you are taking them for...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I need a new truck too.... my 1997 ford e-350 is rusting out
and I have had to patch the floor boards under both drivers and passengers
seats with water heater flu pipe and expansion foam just to firm it up.....

once it starts to nickle and dime you to death, its time to put it down....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

once they started putting computers in vehicles, all the ghost issues started....its like your home computer, it can work great for 6 months and then the blue screen or it freezes up, reboot and your good togo for another 6 months or a year..so same in a vehicle, the computer can have a hiccup and when you shut it off and start again the computer reboots and your good togo, also try disconnecting the battery for an hour, this will reset the computer memory and clear codes..
if this becomes a chronic problem and has your truck down alot, its time to get a new truck, as your truck = making $$$$ only if you can get to the job..
you need reliable transportation to stay in business...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I need a new truck too.... my 1997 ford e-350 is rusting out
> and I have had to patch the floor boards under both drivers and passengers
> seats with water heater flu pipe and expansion foam just to firm it up.....
> 
> once it starts to nickle and dime you to death, its time to put it down....


My ‘97 has 86k on it. Test drove it, brought my mechanic, stepped back to look at the box. I knew more about the truck more than the guy I bought it from. It was first owned by a electric motor company that I worked for, sold to a retired couple who used it for antiqueing, then he used it for mini race cars.

I’ve had to spend money on it, but nothing over 1k other than tires. Fuel pump and shocks, known when purchased. Tail lights, breaks, coolant cooler, radiator... ac will run $800. 

Not bad for 5 years? And 27 years old.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Master Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new truck too.... my 1997 ford e-350 is rusting out
> ...


Hopefully it’s nothing


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Keep it, take it to a mechanic and get it back on the road and making you money.

86k is nothing for these trucks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So did you figure out the problem?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> So did you figure out the problem?



it was the dead short between the steering wheel and the seat.....:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Taking it in Monday morning. Have a job with my Master and might need my main line machine.... or a closet auger.... 

For now I can just use the power wagon. PITA breaking down machines when loading, but it works I guess.


----------

